# N-EXT Application



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

This is my first time doing anything about the yard. I moved las July and the old owner had Tru-Green taking care of the front yard which it has TTTF and he planted Titan-RX Fescue. Later I found in YouTube the LCN Allen and bought his cool season guide and some of his products. Then doing more research I found TLF and started reading and learning and got some supplies from doyourown website.
So far this year I applied.

3/9 Hi-Yield weed and grass stopper with dimension. 
N-Ext
Green Punch
RGS
Humic-12
3/14 
Air8
After I applied all those products my yard took like a brown color like the color from the N-Ext products is this normal? 
I also noticed some weeds and Poa can I do a spot spray of herbicide? 
This is how the lawn look after the application.





This is how it looked when I moved last year.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Was it dark green before the application? To me it looks like a normal cool season lawn this time of year, just hasn't fully came out of dormancy yet.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I did the full n-ext regimen last year and noticed the same thing. Brownish tinting after spraying and then a lot of nothing. Will not be renewing the regimen this year.


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

@ksturfguy What I mean is a brownish tint like @jeffjunstrom mentioned. 
@jeffjunstrom Oh man thanks what a relief I thought I messed it up. Yeah I fell for it but, after spending time and doing research in the TLF I learn my lesson. 
I did just the right side of my lawn with LCN products recommendations, but the Left side lawn I'm doing what I have learned from the persons in the forum. I will post photos of the process.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Did you water the lawn or get some rain?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah certainly helps to water it in or apply prior to rain. Also outside of Green Punch the rest aren't fertilizers they are more of soil amendments. Your not going to get a big pop of color from using them if that's what you were expecting.

I also bought the Nxt stuff a couple years ago. It did maybe help some when it came to drought and heat stress but only used it that 1 year. I don't really have an opinion on it.


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

@lawnwhisperer I did watered only two days and it rain a little bit Sunday night. I have to wait until they put back my sprinkler system because it uses well water and I don't want to get a high water bill.

@ksturfguy No I was just worried about the brownish tint after I applied those products and I was worried I did something wrong.
It is my first time using a battery sprayer (Flowzone) I understand what you saying though.
What fert you currently use?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I know what you mean about the water bill, thus the reason I haven't applied any fertilizer.

The brownish tint is likely from all the humic from the products, as long as it's not the grass blades turning from green to brown.

I would really recommend getting a soil test done from a reputable lab.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

The darker green closest to the driveway and street would suggest still coming out of dormancy.

I sprayed 901 and RGS and you can't notice it after it's been watered in


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Did you get any frost temps since the Next application? I've read somewhere that liquid iron apps can cause dark discoloration after some frost.


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

Isn't the liquid brown? When I spray it comes out brown and I can see it on the grass but it doesn't stay that way.


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Did you get any frost temps since the Next application? I've read somewhere that liquid iron apps can cause dark discoloration after some frost.


I think we had frozen temperatures past weekend.
The weather in Virginia is been crazy.


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Did you get any frost temps since the Next application? I've read somewhere that liquid iron apps can cause dark discoloration after some frost.


Yes for two days but now is way better. Just the waiting to come out dormancy.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

ccarlos19 said:


> Yes for two days but now is way better. Just the waiting to come out dormancy.


I agree, can't wait to start greening up again. Next week looks to be better temps and a few rain forecast. :mrgreen:

I honestly think it was the iron that caused the brownish tint, since iron adds darker colors on plants, it just happens that the blades were still yellow. Just my opinion, brownish tint, similar to iron concrete stain.


----------



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

Do we have to wait til temps are 50+ in the soil to apply N-ext products? I'm in jersey and we're looking to be heading that way in the coming days.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

You can apply Air8 and RGS throughout the year, but anything with macro/micro will not be beneficial until leaves are growing.


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> You can apply Air8 and RGS throughout the year, but anything with macro/micro will not be beneficial until leaves are growing.


I didn't know that but thanks for telling me.
I'm following LCN cool season guide. Is way better now.


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

I do have a couple areas with shallow roots if you look at the photo is the ones that still look brown on the lawn. 
Do you know what is causing that?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

ccarlos19 said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> > You can apply Air8 and RGS throughout the year, but anything with macro/micro will not be beneficial until leaves are growing.
> ...


Yes, LCN Cool Season Guide has "The Compaction Cure" for Air and RGS to be applied all year long at 6oz/k each.



ccarlos19 said:


> I do have a couple areas with shallow roots if you look at the photo is the ones that still look brown on the lawn.
> Do you know what is causing that?


It could be a number if things, but I would look at compaction or debris. Do the screwdriver test for soil compaction and check for rocks/debris. Compacted soil can cause shallow roots. Rocks can prevent root growth and decrease soil moisture. 
You can hit those areas with extra Next products or if your like me, impatient, poke some holes with a manual aerator or use a soil sampling probe. I've even gone a far as digging with a shovel and found large rocks/debris underneath and amending the soil with bagged soil/compost. Caution, digging and amending can cause uneven lawn.

Here's a video I saw from GCI Turf:https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0RoXD6gIx28]


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

I will do that tomorrow and let you know what I find. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------

